
Paul McKellar of Social Moth at Community Next - kkim
http://www.allfacebook.com/2007/10/paul-mckellar-of-social-moth-at-community-next/
======
socmoth
you found me.

i'd love speaking tips/feedback in general. or tech whatever.

